# Soundfield Audio



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

A innovative new manufacturer has hit the scene, Soundfield Audio. To kick off their product line they have just introduced the Monitor 1, a biamped passive/active crossover hybrid using a 5 1/4" coax driver for the mids and highs and a custom powered 8" driver good down around the 30 Hz range for the lows.

http://soundfieldaudio.net/Home.html


In room.









On axis and 60 deg Off Axis.









Here is a view of something that may be (hopefully) around the corner.

http://www.stereophile.com/content/soundfield-audio#comment-485051


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Gotta say those are some mighty fine looking Measurements.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Lol, isn't that AJ in FL's speakers?

I don't doubt these sound amazing.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Open baffles for two channel listening are amazing! I've been really curious about those Linkwitz Orions. For not much money you can build one of a speaker.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Open baffle and omni directional (flooders like the Linkwitz Pluto) speakers can image very well.

The OB's may come later. AJ wants to see how the SAM1 does, first.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll eventually post some more measurements (Horz in smaller increments, verticals, etc.) on the site...once the monsoon season is over.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

They seem to be very capable. I'd like to see a more complete set of measurements whenever you get around to it


----------



## neekomax (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum. 

Just wanted to say that, as an owner of these for the past week or so, I am very happy with them. 

The hype is well deserved, IMHO.

:T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS. Glad you could join us, neekomax!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

ajinfla said:


> Thanks guys. I'll eventually post some more measurements (Horz in smaller increments, verticals, etc.) on the site...once the monsoon season is over.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> AJ


Thanks for chiming in, AJ. Looking forward to more data and impressions from owners.


----------



## neekomax (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey thanks, Tesseract. Do I remember correctly that you're one of the resident 2 channel dudes around these parts?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, I'm one of the oddball 2 channel freaks here at Home Theater Shack. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## neekomax (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, I guess that makes me one of those too. Wave your freak flag high!:jump:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Thanks for chiming in, AJ. Looking forward to more data and impressions from owners.


For the latter part, another pair are en route to a soon to be owner/AC member. I'm sure he'll post his impressions. I would also be interested in seeing some in room measurements of the extension owners are getting.
I have a netbook/measurement mic setup that owners can opt for "renting" (basically for the cost of shipping, usually around $20 or so) if they want to set the sub level other than by ear.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Another option is REW. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Another option is REW. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/


Hey tesseract, you're only 7hrs away from rm 2012 @ RMAF.....c'mon down :yes:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

ajinfla said:


> Hey tesseract, you're only 7hrs away from rm 2012 @ RMAF.....c'mon down :yes:


Man, I really want to in the worst way, but I have tons of mandatory overtime that includes Saturdays until at least this December. 

I am not happy about missing RMAF. I am going to an Omaha GTG the Saturday following RMAF, and I will be showing up late there. :doh:

Someday, you and I will have to go have a few brews. Have a good showing at RMAF, AJ. :T


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Man, I really want to in the worst way, but I have tons of mandatory overtime that includes Saturdays until at least this December.
> 
> I am not happy about missing RMAF. I am going to an Omaha GTG the Saturday following RMAF, and I will be showing up late there. :doh:
> 
> Someday, you and I will have to go have a few brews. Have a good showing at RMAF, AJ. :T


Ah well. The irony is that I gave up OT work this Sat to go (yes, keeping the day job).
I'll have a Newcastle for you, maybe drop some Korn on the unsuspecting showgoers :unbelievable::rofl2:

cheers,

AJ

p.s. anyone from around these parts attending? Free beer in RM 2012:TT


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish I had the option to drop the OT that day, but I don't. Looking forward to show goers impressions.

Hoping to catch RMAF next year, maybe you will have the dipoles in production and ready to show by then?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Let's just say the next model will not be a pure monopole ;-).
We'll see how this year goes WRT next year, but I'm _definitely_ planning for LSAF (brother in TX), which I was all set for this yr ,until an inner ear bug (the day I was supposed to drive out! ) put that on hold.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Still going to LSAF this year, but I just made a last second decision to do Axpona right here in Jacksonville.
Anyone here planning to attend? 

cheers,

AJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I will not be able to attend, but am curious what I will be missing.

What speakers are you bringing to the show?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tesseract said:


> I will not be able to attend, but am curious what I will be missing.


LSAF? That's too bad, supposed to be a very friendly to attendee type show...i.e. you can actually casually traverse the place, sit and listen. Many have an overwhelming amount of rooms, that you'd have to run between to see all, crowds in some where you can't even enter...and god forbid you ask if you could play your own CD. You might get an incredulous look. For Korn, you might be asked to leave :rofl2:



tesseract said:


> I will not be able to attend, but am curious what I will be missing.
> 
> What speakers are you bringing to the show?


Axpona - M1s and 1812's.
LSAF - not sure. Most likely M1s + something. Probably not the 1812s (big). Possibly my SET speakers...if I can ever find time to finish anything

cheers,

AJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

No Korn, I would bring some Rock DVD-A or SACDs. My luck would be that no one would have a player to spin 'em. LSAF and RMAF are two shows I would really like to make, someday.

I am guessing the 1812 is the high efficiency dipole that was mentioned in Stereophile?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tesseract said:


> No Korn, I would bring some Rock DVD-A or SACDs. My luck would be that no one would have a player to spin 'em. LSAF and RMAF are two shows I would really like to make, someday.


It wouldn't be luck, many simply don't allow it, "how dare you want to interrupt us and play something you might actually like"...and yes, many wouldn't be able to play them with their $10k CD players ...or $20k turntables. Bring your running/8000 flights of stairs/forget the elevators, shoes for RMAF..and a CD or that rare instance.



tesseract said:


> I am guessing the 1812 is the high efficiency dipole that was mentioned in Stereophile?


A (ahem) slightly more presentable version, yes.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The 1812 is very high on my want list. I'll have to find a way to hear these someday. I don't know if I can accommodate the distance from the back wall that a dipole would require, but would consider rearranging my living space to try.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

ajinfla said:


> A (ahem) slightly more presentable version, yes.


I'd love to hear those. Any chance of making the 30 hour drive up to Western Canada? :blink: :bigsmile: :dumbcrazy:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You might offer instead to fly AJ and the 1812's to Calgary. :innocent:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tesseract said:


> The 1812 is very high on my want list. I'll have to find a way to hear these someday. I don't know if I can accommodate the distance from the back wall that a dipole would require, but would consider rearranging my living space to try.


>150hz it will be a variable asymmetric bipole and <150hz it will also be variable, from dipole>cardioid>monopole and rotatable (independent of the top). Basically adaptable to room placement and acoustics. So though not recommended, could be placed relatively close to a front (behind the speaker) wall, like any monopole.
That's pretty much the direction I'm heading with all my designs.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> I'd love to hear those. Any chance of making the 30 hour drive up to Western Canada? :blink: :bigsmile: :dumbcrazy:


Hi Grant. I've been to Calgary a couple times (have relatives there). But not with speakers in tow .
Wouldn't fit in the airplane. Much better chance of hearing them if you fly down to NY/MD, as I may well end up at CapFest again this year. Axpona (FL) and LSAF (TX) definitely.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Capfest is a possibility...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a pair of SAM1's visiting for a bit, very impressed so far. These do not sound like a small monitor at all.

More tomorrow, looking forward to an extended listening session.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Plopped these down onto some 24" stands spaced wide and toed in, gave a quickie subjective tune to the built in subs (I am running the crossovers wide open, only the gain has been adjusted thus far), AVR set to Pure Direct. Right off the bat last night, I could tell the Soundfield Audio Monitor 1's are something special. I lost two hours of sleep staying up late! Imaging is great, within a nice, wide soundstage. Tonight I dialed the sub gain back a bit and let my CD player spin for a few hours of listening. I'll say now that these speakers are a very easy recommendation to any music lover.

I didn't bother putting anything special into my 5 disc universal disc changer, just rolling with what was already in there. Some pretty bass heavy CD's: Best of Corvus Corax, A Perfect Circle "Thirteenth Step", White Zombie "Superappealing :rofl2: Swingin' Sounds", Soundgarden "Badmotorfinger" and I am especially enjoying The Crystal Method "Vegas".

The 8" powered subs are quite capable, and I am hearing more information coming through the KEF coincident drivers than I have heard on anything else I have had in my home, or 99% of anywhere else for that matter. Gonna have to try some of my Hi Rez SACD and DVD-A recordings. I do miss the dynamics of my current setup, but that consists of 1" waveguided compression tweeters, 10" midrange/midbass drivers and dual 18" subs, so comparison is not fair, it is just my personal point of reference. However the SAM1's will surprise with dynamics, and delivers peaks strain free. The first thing that struck me about them is how smooth they are. Harsh is not in the SAM1's vocabulary. It's easy to hear into the music, lots of detail with no smearing.

Having some fellow audio enthusiasts over in a few nights, plan on dialing the subs in with Trinnov Room EQ via the Sherwood/Newcastle R-972 and REW measurements. 

Hard to imagine getting more for the money than the SAM1's deliver, nothing comes to my mind. Overall, a very good job, AJ. Makes me drool thinking about listening to the 1812 Overtures.


----------

